# Big Brother



## tommie3 (22 Juni 2011)

Läuft sich da nicht ein Format platt?
Ich find die ersten beiden "Staffeln" konnte man sich noch regelmässig ansehen.
(Sladdy mit Shakespeare wird ne ewige Episode bleiben)
Aber dann ging das Niveau (was ja eh niedrig war) richtig runter.
Jetzt rennen da nur irgendwelche Selbstdarsteller rum.
Vielleicht ist das auch nur ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft,glaub mal du siehst gut aus,spinn rum, dann wirst du reich und ein Star.


----------



## General (22 Juni 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> dann wirst du reich und ein Star.



Glaube von den letzten 8 oder 9 Staffel ist keiner Reich und ein Star geworden 
Denke das der Jürgen aus der ersten Staffel, dass meiste draus gemacht hat


----------

